# PPTP client does not work



## suhijo (Nov 13, 2013)

EHLO

I have tried to configure my PPTP connection to my clients on FreeBSD using pptpclient and even though it does connect, authenticate and got my IP adress, connectivity does not work, no ping, no traffic, nothing. Here is my configuration:

/etc/ppp/ppp.conf


```
litoral:
 set authname soporte
 set authkey mypass
 set timeout 0
 set ifaddr 0 0
 add 192.168.125.0/24 HISADDR
```

Then *I* run the pptp command:

`#pptp 190.1.2.3 litoral`

This is the output in /var/log/ppp.log


```
Nov 13 17:28:51 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: Using interface: tun0
Nov 13 17:28:51 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Nov 13 17:28:51 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: PPP Started (direct mode).
Nov 13 17:28:51 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: bundle: Establish
Nov 13 17:28:51 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Nov 13 17:28:51 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Alert: deflink: Can't create /var/run/pts/3.if: No such file or directory
Nov 13 17:28:51 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Nov 13 17:28:51 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: deflink: opening -> carrier
Nov 13 17:28:52 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: deflink: /dev/pts/3: CD detected
Nov 13 17:28:52 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: deflink: carrier -> lcp
Nov 13 17:28:53 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Nov 13 17:28:53 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: deflink: his = CHAP 0x81, mine = none
Nov 13 17:28:54 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: deflink: his = CHAP 0x81, mine = none
Nov 13 17:28:54 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: Chap Input: CHALLENGE (16 bytes from (none))
Nov 13 17:28:54 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: Chap Output: RESPONSE (soporte)
Nov 13 17:28:54 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: Chap Input: SUCCESS (S=CE0954A1DE8B57778026A12D88120B61C05743C2)
Nov 13 17:28:54 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Nov 13 17:28:54 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: bundle: Network
Nov 13 17:28:54 vnhvjhh ppp[2794]: Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !
```

And my routes are:


```
Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.1.1        UGS         0    18415  wlan0
localhost          link#10            UH          0     2040    lo0
192.168.1.0        link#11            U           0       41  wlan0
192.168.1.10       link#11            UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.125.0      192.168.125.1      UGS         0        0   tun0
192.168.125.1      link#12            UHS         0        1   tun0
192.168.125.200    link#12            UHS         0        1    lo0
lme36.eme link#5             UHS         0       14    lo0
```

Any ideas of what *I* am doing wrong? x(


----------

